# ANYONE WITH PCOS AND HAVING IUI



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

HELLO LADIES!!

I have had years of being on clomid and metformin and nothing has worked 

I am just starting on my first IUI, i was wondering if anyone has has any good responses from IUI, and how they felt the treatment went??

The only problem is me with PCOS Hubbie fine!!! 

Becki xxx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Becki,

I too have PCOS but also had the added problem of DH swimmers quality...

On my 2nd cycle of IUI it worked!!! My PCOS made my af very irregular therefore it was v difficult to determine when i was ovulating.

I had one cycle, where i had scans every few days just to see how things were working, and i did ovulate but my cycle was 7wks instead of the 'normal' 4.  So they advised to stimulate ovaries with puregon to bring the ovulation forward and then the checked to see LH surge which was positive and i went in for basting the following day! (which is fairly painless, just like a smear!). Unfortunately that cycle didnt work, so on my next cycle of IUI I again did the puregon injections and this time round i had a trigger shot of Pregnyl to ensure the egg is released... and it worked to our surprise, i was a lot more relaxed that time round which i personally think has a lot to do with it! but everyone differs.

I wish you all the best of luck, if you have any q's, let me know!

Ellie x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi Becki

Having PCOS means that my cycles are all over the place - sometimes 6 weeks and sometimes 4 months.  Bit difficult to pin point ovulation which obviously makes TTC a little difficult and drives you   

But the injections that you will have as part of IUI will mean that ovulation is more than likley to occur and they can pinpoint it exactly.

The injections aren't that bad really - you soon get used to them.  Hurt for a micro second only!  And it is all for a good cause.

Congrats on starting IUI and I hope that it all goes well for you and dh.  Come and join the IUI girls TTC - there are lots of people with all sorts of things going on ......unexplained, endo, pcos, sperm probs......

Cheers

Molly xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi, i got pregnant on my 4th cycle but sadly lost my baby at 10 wks, im waiting to try more stims and iui,the clinic think i have a good chance as it has worked before. the tx is very good and ovulation pinpointed to an exact time so they know exactly when to do iui

good luck
jo x


----------



## Tatty Catty (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Becki,

Your story so far sounds a lot like mine - I was on Metformin, had about 6 months of Clomid at ever increasing strengths and had 2 attempts at Ovarian drilling, both of which failed to make any difference.  My local NHS consultant thought that I would need IVF (wasn't available on the NHS here at the time), so referred me to UCH London.  The wonderful Mr Serhal said straight away that we should try IUI with ovulation induction, as the main problem with having PCOS was that I had no cycle at all to speak of.  I had to give myself Menopur injections (really not painful - promise!), and was scanned every couple of days to check if any follicles were growing and if the lining of the womb was thickening.  They then gave me an HcG shot (probably Pregnyl) once I had big enough follies, to trigger ovulation.

Unfortunately we got a BFN on our first cycle, but we were able to go straight into our next cycle.  To my shock and amazement, I got a BFP from that second cycle. My DD Scarlett is 8 months old today!

After many frustrating months of Clomid and the 2 ovarian drillings, I was just so relieved once I started IUI, because even though I got a BFN first time around, my body did react to the drugs in the way that it should have done, which was such a relief.  The injections really aren't bad (I just felt that I was finally doing something positive, so almost looked forward to doing them - how mad is that?!), and the actual basting is pretty painless.

Hope this helps - good luck!

Love,

Catherine


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Thank you so much for your answers and advise! 

I hardly have any cycles at all my last one was in july lasted for 6 weeks and that was that for this year!!! 

So i having a rough time at the moment, i stopped taking provera 8 days ago and i still have not had the dreaded!   (this is the one time i actually want it to arrive!). So rang my clinic this morning and explained they said if not arrived by monday to call for a scan to see whats happening! any one had any problems with this

Tattycatty... I also had ovarian drilling which did not work!! so sounds like our cases are exactly the same! 
                  Was on clomid for 8 months including metfromin! are you still taking the metformin


Glad top hear some positive stories on here made me feel a bit better about treatment! 
Godd luck ladies xxxxxxxxx

BEcki xxxx


----------



## Tatty Catty (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Becki,

Glad I could help!  It's rubbish waiting for your AF to arrive if you want to get started on tx, but fingers crossed that she'll be along in the next couple of days.  I used Provera a couple of times to get started with Clomid, and I'm pretty sure it took up to 10 days to arrive.

I stopped taking Metformin when I fell pregnant on the advice of UCH, but I believe that different clinics give different advice.  I was wondering the other day if I should ask my GP to go back on it, although not actively TTC at the mo, as I believe that there are other health benefits to taking it if you have PCOS (which has a risk of Type 2 diabetes).  Does anybody else have any thoughts on this?

Cxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ya hun!! 

I just hope the old witch arrives soon im getting edgy now! and constantly knicker checking!!! its a nightmare i always told myself i would go with the flow and not be an obsessive type! well that went out the window!!!

I stopped taking metformin at my own will, as i had severe mood swings and was near depresion! 
now i am off it i am fine! no mood swings and happy as larry( well as happy as you can be going through treatment!) 

To be completly honest!! when i was diagnosed with PCOS the actuall diagnoses was not explained and the focus turned to Fertility treatment! and the PCOS was never discussed and has never been explained to me the risk factors or the health benefits!! so i have no clue about what i should eat or not eat!!! and going through tretament i have only just really sat down and looked at this! i am thinking about making an appointmnet with my doctor so he can give me all the benefits and what i should do any advice!


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

hi i have PCOS and had 6 clomid cycles in 1998 - none worked.

thenhad 10 cycles clomid 2003. 

ovarian drilling 2004

2 IUI 2006

waiting now for period day 78 of cycle - not preg..... - totally fed up and frustrated.

help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so so so so fed up with this all


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hun completly understand! 

its a    nightmare!!

I have been through the same thing as you including ovarian drilling and is a horrible experience! 
i had scan last wed and follies are not growing so now back on monday for scan see if working on first course of IUI.

You have regular cycles??

Becki xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi,  I have too have PCOS and have tried Clomid and Metformin with no luck.  Am now starting my first IUI cycle, first injection is today.

I have had a really bad time with Metformin but have just been prescribed the slow release Met and so far I am finding this a lot easier as the s/e have been minimal.  If I am lucky enough to get pregnant I was told that I must continue with the Met for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy as my PCOS could mean that I have a higher chance of miscarriage and gestational diabetes - my gynea told me that continuing with the Met would really help to lower the chances of both of these things happening.  I think all doctors have different views on this as my GP advised me to stop the met as soon as I had been basted.  Its very confusing but I have decided to go with the advice of my fertility consultant.

Good luck to everyone.

Jane xx


----------

